# What are these components?



## texan (Sep 25, 2009)

What are these red cell phone components?


----------



## Gold (Sep 26, 2009)

I found a word doc that i had all but forgot about. :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/ScraperPartList.doc

:!: Caution :!: 

16.2 MB. It may take a sec to load.


----------



## texan (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on that document...but I did not see my red components there. I have about 4 different sizes on one cell phone PCB. They all have one pointy end...No indication on the PCB as to function. Capacitor of some sort? Maybe I will try to disect one under the microscope.

I noticed one error on the Scrapper's List....Some RF Crystals have a gold plating on the bottom and gold leads....I have harvested quite a number from several different late 90's cell phones. These are similar to the gold plated transistors in another thread. In fact 2 of the crystals in the illustration show the gold bottoms. I have one that is about 2 cm long...lovely gold plating and leads...needless to say I would like to find a bunch more.

Texan


----------



## T3sl4 (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Vishay/591D107X9004D2T15H/?qs=EiTGd8sy9OrIDeqguPslKQ%3d%3d

Tantalum capacitors. Probably made of porous (sintered) tantalum, a thin layer of oxide (the capacitor part), and an electrolyte, usually manganese oxide. Maybe there's a silver contact somewhere inside you might want? Be careful melting them, they're rather exciting when too much voltage or current is applied (with MnO2 and Ta in close proximity, think thermite reaction).

Tim


----------



## texan (Sep 27, 2009)

Good research...thanks.

I guess I should have hung on to the old Mouser catalogue I tossed just before I got interested in this.

Texan


----------

